# Vermont close to legalising samesex marriage



## opaltiger (Mar 26, 2009)

link

tl;dr: bill passed senate 26-4, still needs to go before house; governor (republican) says he will veto, but a two-thirds majority in both chambers overrules him. so... don't fuck this up, vermont house of representatives >:(


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 26, 2009)

cross your everythings on this one guys, I can feel it, good vibes emanatin' from vermont right the hell now.


----------



## Wymsy (Mar 26, 2009)

This better damn well pass so there's one more place in American that stops making it the giant oxymoron it is.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 26, 2009)

yay now people there that like it up the butt can sign a contract saying they like it up the butt

world became a better place

(as for people saying I just excluded lesbians, they like it up the butt too, they just use dildos)


----------



## Werty (Mar 27, 2009)

Hmm, good news to my ears.

I'm glad some state besides California has decided to do something seemingly significant.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Mar 27, 2009)

And lets hope that, unlike in California, this thing actually passes.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 27, 2009)

Werty said:


> Hmm, good news to my ears.
> 
> I'm glad some state besides California has decided to do something seemingly significant.


Massachussets has had it since 2004 and they haven't repealed it, which makes them a cooler state.
It's also legal in Connecticut.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 27, 2009)

Dey' coo'. 

I don't even know where Vermont is on the US map. [GOES TO FIND IT]
Oh it's at the top. One of the tinytiny states!


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh sweet. :)

...I forgot where Vermont was too ;   ;


----------



## Cloaked (Mar 27, 2009)

So homosexuals in Vermont _might_ get the same benefits under law as those heterosexuals in a formalised relationship?  Well, let's hope that the bill passes there, and that the other states pull their own heads out of their asses and follow suit.


----------



## Werty (Mar 27, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Massachussets has had it since 2004 and they haven't repealed it, which makes them a cooler state.
> It's also legal in Connecticut.


Ah, I was unaware of that. Thanks.

In California, didn't the bill get passed but then repealed or something?


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, a law allowing same-sex partners to marry passed in California in mid-2008, but Proposition 8, which limits marriage soley to opposite-sex couples, passed in November '08. And there are steps being taken by loads of groups to help legalise same-sex marriage again, but I don't think a vote or suchlike is being taken anytime in the near future.

I can't express how much the fact Prop 8 not only passed but was allowed to exist in the first place shocks and horrifies me.


----------



## Alexi (Mar 27, 2009)

I do believe Prop 8 is being tried in court right now.

Anyway, yay Vermont~


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 27, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Yeah, a law allowing same-sex partners to marry passed in California in mid-2008, but Proposition 8, which limits marriage soley to opposite-sex couples, passed in November '08. And there are steps being taken by loads of groups to help legalise same-sex marriage again, but I don't think a vote or suchlike is being taken anytime in the near future.
> 
> I can't express how much the fact Prop 8 not only passed but was allowed to exist in the first place shocks and horrifies me.


The great thing is that prop 8 is not really having much of an effect. A lot of the details (are marriages conducted already void?) are vague, and the mayor of San Francisco is merrily ignoring the whole thing.

edit, 3rd april: suddenly, Iowa! in a unanimous decision! meanwhile, vermont is three votes short of two thirds in the house. this could get interesting.


----------



## Espeon (Apr 3, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> The great thing is that prop 8 is not really having much of an effect. A lot of the details (are marriages conducted already void?) are vague, and the mayor of San Francisco is merrily ignoring the whole thing.
> 
> edit, 3rd april: suddenly, Iowa! in a unanimous decision! meanwhile, vermont is three votes short of two thirds in the house. this could get interesting.


Well, I'm glad that the mayor of San Fransisco was merrily ignoring it all but why not officially get rid of the prop 8 then?

Hopefully Vermont will get the two thirds, if it hasn't already.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 3, 2009)

whoa iowa the fuck out of nowhere :0 Way to go, America! You're slowly but surely getting in touch with the modern world, socially-speaking 'v'

And the Mayor of SanFran can't get rid of Prop 8 himself, the Californian judges have to do that (and they're trying, apparently).


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 3, 2009)

The Southern states are pretty much another country altogether.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 3, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> The Southern states are pretty much another country altogether.


Agree with you there. :< We're apparently (and appropriately) nicknamed the 'bible belt'. You can't drive down a main street without seeing any churches, and I bet less than 5% of the population is atheist. I have friends who oppose samesex marriage, much to my disdain. :<


----------



## axolotlesque (Apr 3, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> The Southern states are pretty much another country altogether.


Agreed.

Also, I have a sudden, newfound love for Iowa. Out of all places, I really wouldn't've guessed them.


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 3, 2009)

> whoa iowa the fuck out of nowhere


I know, right? And it's not like California where the ban was overturned by a single vote. It's going to be a hell of a lot more difficult to reinstate it with a unanimous decision, even if Iowa is a little less liberal overall.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 3, 2009)

Somebody needs to make a map of the US that shows which states allow it and the likelihood of the other states eventually allowing it. :/


----------



## spaekle (Apr 3, 2009)

Dude, Iowa! That was unexpected. :'] 

It's apparently passed the House in Vermont now; from the looks of it the Governor still plans to veto, but if they can get it through again that won't matter. I wonder how likely that is?

Edit @ Leafpool: I found this.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 3, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Edit @ Leafpool: I found this.


That's... pretty horrible. Man I wish America would come to its freaking senses (and that I don't live in it, but that's a different matter). "all men are created equal" yeah _right_


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 4, 2009)

I like how all the gay-marriage-allowing states are bunched up together in a corner (except Iowa). IT'S SPREADING!!


----------



## H-land (Apr 4, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I like how all the gay-marriage-allowing states are bunched up together in a corner (except Iowa). IT'S SPREADING!!


I like how the one corner that they're bunched up in is pretty much _New England,_ the region colonized by tight arsed no-fun zealots who wouldn't let you drink or gamble. Seriously, is that irony, or is that irony?

Also, I do hope that this passes in Vermont.


----------



## Mirry (Apr 5, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Edit @ Leafpool: I found this.


I blush for my country. This is pretty sad.


----------



## Alexi (Apr 5, 2009)

What is this "other"?


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 5, 2009)

Recognise samesex marriages performed in other jurisdictions.


----------



## Alexi (Apr 5, 2009)

Ah, okay, thanks


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 5, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> Oh sweet. :)
> 
> ...I forgot where Vermont was too ;   ;


For a second I half-forgot it was a state... =)

And I'm suddenly reminded of this. That graph should probably be more widely circulated.


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 7, 2009)

8)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 7, 2009)

Ahahaha YES Vermont you're part of the cool states now.

I like how it's basically: *obama gets elected*
*states legalize gay marriage asap*


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 7, 2009)

In other news, samesex marriage comes into effect July 1st, 2010 in Nepal.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 7, 2009)

lol Nepal

Sweden are legalising it too I think

also why hasn't Iceland legalised it yet


----------



## H-land (Apr 7, 2009)

Watershed said:


> Sweden are


D:<

The Government of Sweden _is_ allowing gays to marry, I can confirm.

As to why Iceland hasn't legalized gay marriage, I would theorize that given the rights that the civil union of gay couples are subject to in Iceland, the gay rights activists there have no real reason to request it, but also allow that Iceland hasn't been doing as well as it normally does lately, and has other things to deal with right now besides marriage rights. (Feel free to tell me if I'm totally wrong here.)


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 7, 2009)

Gay marriage is perfectly legal in Iceland. The state church does not officially marry gay couples (there are other churches that do, and couples of any sex can be married at a local magistrate's office, or "civilly united" but who cares what it's called), but I think I even remember reading that individual priests can choose to marry gay couples if they feel like it. :/


----------



## Mirry (Apr 7, 2009)

*high-fives Vermont* Way to go, guys. :)

By the way, you guys should all watch this documentary. I watched it yesterday and I thought it was pretty moving... teared up a little bit, even.


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 7, 2009)

Butterfree said:


> Gay marriage is perfectly legal in Iceland. The state church does not officially marry gay couples (there are other churches that do, and couples of any sex can be married at a local magistrate's office, or "civilly united" but who cares what it's called), but I think I even remember reading that individual priests can choose to marry gay couples if they feel like it. :/


But I can't add it to my map until they officially pass a bill saying "hey, civil unions are exactly the same as marriage, why are we even bothering here's some nice samesex marriage!" D:


----------



## spaekle (Apr 7, 2009)

FUCK YEAH VERMONT

I am now very happy inside. :]

EDIT: Also today, DC voted to acknowledge gay marriages carried out in other states. It's not legalizing it, but it's still a nice step. :)


----------



## PK (Apr 7, 2009)

I think it's legal in Oregon too. Not sure, however.


----------



## Mirry (Apr 8, 2009)

As far as I'm aware, same sex marriage is not legal in Oregon? Which surprises me a bit, honestly, because Oregon is a pretty liberal place.

But things are looking up at least, what with this business going on in Iowa and Vermont and DC all at once. :)


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 8, 2009)

Oregon has civil unions.

It is progressive, though, yeah. Just in a different way - euthanasia, anyone?


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 8, 2009)

Double posts are very progressive.


----------



## H-land (Apr 8, 2009)

Xikaze said:


> soon enough,


Will it really be?


----------



## PK (Apr 8, 2009)

on the front page of my local newspaper:

"The Vermont Legislature Overrides veto and grants same-sex marriage rights"

:D


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 13, 2009)

Hooraaaaay~


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 16, 2009)

Update: New York governor David Paterson is planning on introducing a gay marriage bill this week. If it passes, New York'll be the fifth state to allow same-sex marriage.

About time too because seriously, it's _New York_.

Anyway fingers crossed guys. Still pretty taken aback at how quickly states are legalizing it now, but in a very good way :v


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 16, 2009)

> About time too because seriously, it's New York.


Upstate.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 17, 2009)

All the states that vote Democrat are legalising gay-marriage. Wonder when it'll be legal in Kansas.


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 17, 2009)

Given that the governor of _Utah_ recently came out in support of civil unions, I'd give it... a decade?


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 17, 2009)

The governer of Utah made it official Dream Theater day when they played there.


----------



## axolotlesque (Apr 18, 2009)

Go Vermont~! :D

Also, New York. C'mon, about time. I'm pretty sure it'll pass, but then again, I felt that there was absolutely _no way_ Proposition 8 was going to do shit in California, either.

(Also, kind of related: *cries in a corner* Why, PA, why? I could regain some patrioticness for you, but nooo. We're so close to New England! Why nooot? D: )


----------

